# richiesta di aiuto su quake3 e ultima online... [risolto?]

## millennio

Qualcuno volenteroso è in grado di fare una guida su come installare quake3 e ultima online su linux?

ultima online con il sonoro (senza suono sono gia capace)

quake3 (non ci ho mai provato)Last edited by millennio on Fri Jun 04, 2004 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## millennio

up

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ho installato la versione di Quake3 per linux... e praticamente si installa come quella per win, se ci provi non credo che avrai problemi. Magari avrai problemi in seguito se deciderai di utilizzarlo insieme a Team Speak...

----------

## kaosone

io ho installato ultima online con wine, ma funzionano solo alcuni client, senno puoi usare vmware (ma costa tanto) oppure win4lin ( onestamente non so bene come funzioni pero   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## millennio

thanks

----------

## silian87

Te la cavi con un emerge quake3

Poi metti il pk0 del tuo cd di quake3 (anche di windows) in /opt/quake3/baseq3

Per team speak se hai una scheda audio a piu' canali ( piu' /dev/dsp ) o usi oss, non hai problemi, se no fai come me...... Ho messo un altra scheda audio pci, ed ora ne uso una per team speak ed una per quake3! (hihihi)

----------

